# Master Chief vs. Predator: Neues Funvideo macht's möglich - Jetzt reinschauen!



## icon1zed (17. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Master Chief vs. Predator: Neues Funvideo macht's möglich - Jetzt reinschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Master Chief vs. Predator: Neues Funvideo macht's möglich - Jetzt reinschauen!


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich nehm dann mal so ein Predator Kostüm!!


----------

